# 1950s Classic Cars at a Gas Station, U.S.A



## Meanderer (Sep 27, 2020)

Service with a Smile!


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 27, 2020)

Why are they putting oil and water into a hot engine ? ..


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 27, 2020)

I came along a little bit later but I used to love those old gas pumps with the balls and spinners that moved when the gas was being pumped.

I also remember my friends and I riding our bicycles across the bell signal hose every time we went past the gas station.


----------



## Gaer (Sep 27, 2020)

Hahahaha!  An Edsel?
I remember the days, check your fluids, oil, water, wash the windshield, Oh Yah!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 27, 2020)

Meanderer said:


> Service with a Smile!


Love it!

The part where the serviceman was vacuuming the sill of the customers vehicle, I thought, did they press people pants back then, too! LOL!


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 28, 2020)

1950s full service gas station fully restored. Really awesome place


----------



## 911 (Sep 28, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Why are they putting oil and water into a hot engine ? ..


It is OK to put oil into a hot engine. As for the water, some caution should be taken. Putting cold water into a hot engine can cause the block to crack. An engine may overheat at any time of the year, if the thermostat becomes stuck closed. This may cause the engine to overheat, so putting cold water into it may cause the block to crack. If it's a hot day and the water has been sitting outside, then it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 28, 2020)

"gimme a bucks worth"


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 28, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Why are they putting oil and water into a hot engine ? ..


The engine is not hot see how the radiator cap came off without steam. As for oil it does not matter.


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 28, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> "gimme a bucks worth"


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## FastTrax (Sep 29, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Hahahaha!  An Edsel?
> I remember the days, check your fluids, oil, water, wash the windshield, Oh Yah!



Edsel, lol.











www.edsel.com

www.edsel.net

www.internationaledsel.com

www.classiccar24x7.com/edsel-cars-star-part-1-2/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edsel


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 30, 2020)

While not at a gas station, (although if you squint careful on the left there is one) I found this photo fascinating. 
Got the classic hot rod, locomotive, vintage buildings, and even a tank... all in one shot. Sweet.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Chet (Oct 16, 2020)

There is a Sunoco gas station here where the owner still pumps the gas for you. The station is just small and unassuming. I see a lot of young ladies going there on their way to work.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 9, 2020)

Dressed in their Sunday finery, in Dentom, NC.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 9, 2020)

Filling up in Pennsylvania in the Winter.


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 9, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


>



Oh look, filling up a 56 Chevy.


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 9, 2020)

Filling up the ole Stude.   Bias ply with wide whitewall's to boot.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 13, 2020)

*Old Gas Stations video slide show  Great Songs.*


----------



## DaveA (Nov 14, 2020)

Gas station right up the road from me pumps your gas and if it's a "fill up" they'll clean your windshield or rear window.  They are also an excellent repair facility and when needed, I get my repairs done there.

There's been a gas station at that location since I was a kid in the thirties. Had an outside "pit" for under work on a car repairs.  Back in the late 50's, they'd let us use it on occasion, outside of business hours, to work on a stock car we were running at the time.  Their pit was a lot better than jackstands and laying on your back.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 14, 2020)

*Grandpa, Dad, Me and the Grease-Pit *







 

  By *Bob Coiro* on *Sunday, May 28, 2017 - 12:14 am*:
GRANDPA, DAD, ME AND THE GREASE PIT

"Back about eighty years ago, when Grandpa and Grandma bought a house, it had a big enough back yard that in it, Grandpa could build a huge, 4-car garage. The garage was a dimly lit lair which, in the present day, might be called a "man-cave." _Nothing against the ladies, mind you, but this place reeked of oil, kerosene, grease and wet-rotted wood, and there were even a few (gasp!) girly pin-ups. _Oh yes, this was most definitely the exclusive domain of the XY chromosome".

"Upon a battered old desk in one corner sat an equally battered old cathedral radio. _Instead of playing dramas like "The Lone Ranger," "The Shadow" and "War of the Worlds," it very incongruously played, "At the Hop," "Earth Angel" and "The Duke of Earl." _Nevertheless, the d�cor was definitely "Early Depression" and the countless license plates nailed to the walls testified of the establishment's advanced age".

"One of the neatest things about the garage was the grease pit in the floor. _Grandpa, Dad and I would remove our watches and rings, lift out the protective wooden planks and descend into that dank, damp pit�the holy of holies�where beer-swilling, sweat-stinking MEN farted shamelessly, said very bad words and got black grime irrevocably implanted beneath their fingernails as they worked on greasy, oil-dripping automobiles. _Suffice to say, we didn't eat quiche".






"Anyway, since pre-war days and up through the sixties and seventies, that pit was used quite a lot and all kinds of car repairs got done down there, including welding.  _We didn't worry about poisonous or flammable vapors and we certainly spilled a few pints of gasoline, but nothing bad ever happened.  _I dunno; maybe it wasn't actually dangerous or maybe we were simply lucky enough to get away with it.  _I recall discussing the subject of safety only once and only very briefly: That was the time I asked Grandpa why he had built that concrete pit instead of installing some kind of lift.  _His reply was, "Did you ever hear of a car crushing a man because it fell off the ground?"


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 15, 2020)

2020 gas station in Texas Bucee's..


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 17, 2020)

Meanderer said:


> *Grandpa, Dad, Me and the Grease-Pit *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd say you all were plenty lucky.
Trust me, there are times when a grease pit could be very dangerous. Me in the early 70's after a fire and explosion in a grease pit. This pic came after I got out of intensive care. 2nd and 3rd degree over 60% of my body. Loss of some 30% of my lungs.   
There are times to this day, I still shed skin on my elbows. (which were burnt to the bone).


----------

